

German Running Machine Provides Alternative to Bicycles - karim_roushdy
http://www.psfk.com/2014/09/fliz-german-running-machine-bicycle-alternative.html?utm_content=bufferb8720&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
karim_roushdy
Sounds like one of crazy inventions in 1920's !!

